# BACTERIAL BLOOMS



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

I read some where that sometimes when you have cloudy water it can be a bacterial bloom, these happen when something changes in the tank, in my case it was adding a 10" air stone. 2 days later cloudy water and guess what a nitrIte reading of > 5 mg/l to 0 mg/l, im more than happy! im gonna do a water change now to clear things up, about 35% and hopefully the bacteria will be fully settled.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes i believe that doing a water change is nessesary!!

Let as know what happened after....









Jim


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

cleared the water up a little so not bad, 1 p not doing so well.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

did you add salt to help your fish??


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Add some new carbon to your filter it should help with the cloudiness.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

added new carbon, salt and stress coat, i only keep the lights on now for a max of 12hrs and i got a towel over the tank. hopefully he should be fine, hes only a baby.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I seem to also have a problem with a bacterial bloom. I hate this sh*t!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah still cloudy???


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> I read some where that sometimes when you have cloudy water it can be a bacterial bloom, these happen when something changes in the tank, in my case it was adding a 10" air stone.


 If your water became more cloudy after adding a 10" airstone, the cloudiness may be tiny bubbles.

You may want to take a big, clear glass and scoop up some of the water and leave it out for a few hours. If it's bubbles, they will rise to the top and the water will become more clear. If it stays the same, then it may be a bacteria bloom.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

its a bloom for sure, i took a sample of water.


----------

